# Just an observer .... for now



## ArduousMeister (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey people!!  Just thought that I would say hi. I have been just observing and reading the post for about the last week now and I have to say I am glad I found this board. Lots of very good info and knowledgeable people.

So more about me .... well I have been training in and out of the gym for the past 5 or 6 yrs. Usually doing different training routines geared to different sports. Now my goals in the gym are not so much sport oriented as much as overall strength and health. Would like to gain a bit more muscle mass and strength and eventually lean out. Right now I am 6???1??? 230lbs and about 19% bf  I try to watch what I eat but as far as a set diet I don???t really have one. I hope from reading these posts that I can refine my training program and diet so that I can reach my goals.  Maybe one day I might even have something worth posting.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2003)

ArduousMeister welcome to IM! 

don't be afraid to post!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 17, 2003)

Welcome!! Post away! You can learn a lot from the members here...just gotta speak up!!


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 17, 2003)

*Thx*

Thanks guys .... I will post as soon as I have a question I need and answer to


----------



## Mudge (Jul 17, 2003)

19% is not ripped but its not abnormal so dont feel bad about it!

Welcome


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Thx*



> _*Originally posted by ArduousMeister *_
> Thanks guys .... I will post as soon as I have a question I need and answer to




You don`t need to wait for that, just go to general chat  lol


----------

